# Loveshy Therapy Center:  Spergatory, Merge, Keep?



## Sanae Kochiya (Dec 16, 2015)

Original OP by the very awesome @dollarhuviya.  Original topic locked by @Jaimas and suggested was moved to a more fitting subforum.  I was torn between Forum Discussion and Feedback because the latter has no ratings and, thus, might cause people to get off their asses and speak their true thoughts without being @Cucky'd into silence, but at the same time Feedback also allows for anonymous posting, and I'd rather we keep this as intimate as possible.

The following was posted, again, by @dollarhuviya.  I'm gonna post this directly instead of putting it in a quote box for the ease of reading:

---

More and more, there has been a lot of complaining going on about the lack of funny content that has been popping up lately. Some people believe that the kinds of new cows being made into threads here aren't even interesting at all and are way below standards of what a typical cow would be like. Others have expressed that compared to several months ago, the content here has become a lot more predictable and less interesting. Another issue that has been observed is how some people out there are literally using this as an actual therapy center, like @WanderingVagabond did. Null disabled thread notifications from this subforum many months back and he was not keen on the place at all. I personally hardly post here anymore for these reasons. People also weren't happy about Ultra-VNT's thread being moved here and I've noticed there isn't as much activity for it as there was when it was still in Lolcow.

I made this topic because I want to see what the opinion is here about the subforum as of currently and whether it should be kept or just have the better threads get moved back to Lolcow and having the rest of the subforum archived.

---

Now, my personal thoughts.  As someone who has frequented this place for the better part of seven or so months (and therefore has no fucking soul or taste), I personally do not think that the Loveshies, as a community, are dead.  The Loveshies, as a subforum, however, are pointless, since they do not produce quite enough content to justify making an entire subforum for them.  It's much like the former Entersphere where it turns out that he didn't have quite as much content as people were expecting when you finally started breaking things up into their individual components.  There's three possible choices right now:

1)  _Spergatory_, where everything goes into Spergatory and we never talk about this again.

2)  _Merge_, where we take part of or all of the remaining Loveshy threads and merge them into Lolcow and Community Watch.

3)  _Keep_, where nothing changes and we all shit our pants and do nothing.

I think that doing the first option is an overreaction to a place that can still be viably milked, while the latter is letting a problem continue to simmer until we just have a mini bloodletting. A conditional Merge where we take the popular Loveshy threads and put them into Lolcow and Community Watch and put the rest into Spergatory would probably be the best choice.

imho:

@Dynastia's Manhood101.com, moved to Lolcow.

@Ass Manager 3000's Lookism.net, moved to Community Watch.

@sugoi-chan's Marijan, moved to Lolcow.

@Ariel's UltraVNT, moved to Lolcow.

@autisticdragonkin's MGTOW, moved to Community Watch.

@Cosmos's r/TheRedPill, moved to Community Watch.

@Ass Manager 3000's Ian Ironwood, moved to Lolcow.

Those are the topics that I personally enjoyed and/or could still yield content if we start digging through them again.  The other Loveshies are either one-note or have died off in the lifespan of the Loveshy Therapy Center and there's no point in beating a dead horse.

I wholly encourage anyone else to tell me why I'm dumb for leaving out their favorite topic or for advocating for any salvation for this trainwreck of a subforum.


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 16, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> @Ariel's UltraVNT, moved to Lolcow.


I'd very much be in favor of this even if this subforum was kept. VNT doesn't feel like he belongs in LTT because he feels so much less defined by his "Loveshy" qualities rather than all of his goofy shit like ranting about Dora the Explorer and spraying bug spray into his mouth.


----------



## Strelok (Dec 16, 2015)

I vote to either leave it as is or nuke it. Half measures never end well, and with maybe 1 or two exceptions, I can't see bringing these threads into other forums doing anything but bringing the baggage for this subforum into those other forums with them.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think having a subforum dedicated to misogynists just attracts people who are seethingly and seriously assmad about MRAs and only want to yell at them for being wrong, not laugh at them for being stupid. We've seen the same thing happen with the SJW threads ; they slowly become less and less about laughing at people and more and more about kiwis being unable to hide their own asshurt that people think dumb things.

I'm not saying that these problems will go away if we move them all to CW and lolcows, but at least they'll be less segregated from the rest of the boards and people will be more likely to say "lol calm down" when faggots chimp out. I'll admit freely that I rarely even glance over the SJW thread but it seems to be nowhere near as bad as it used to be so a change of location could really help out.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Dec 16, 2015)

Honestly, at this point, you can probably just get away with merging the Sluthate and Lookism threads into one. The two sites aren't really that distinct as much as their exclusive users protest.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 16, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I think having a subforum dedicated to misogynists just attracts people who are seethingly and seriously assmad about MRAs and only want to yell at them for being wrong, not laugh at them for being stupid. We've seen the same thing happen with the SJW threads ; they slowly become less and less about laughing at people and more and more about kiwis being unable to hide their own asshurt that people think dumb things.
> 
> I'm not saying that these problems will go away if we move them all to CW and lolcows, but at least they'll be less segregated from the rest of the boards and people will be more likely to say "lol calm down" when faggots chimp out. I'll admit freely that I rarely even glance over the SJW thread but it seems to be nowhere near as bad as it used to be so a change of location could really help out.




lol calm down


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 16, 2015)

cat said:


> lol calm down



MAKE ME I'LL FUCKIN END YOU


----------



## Billy of Hills (Dec 16, 2015)

I would say, archive the subforum (or delete, there's really not much of value in 2000 pages of @Marjan Šiklić) and create a few threads in community watch and lolcows.
Maybe threads for some of the bigger sites (a shared thread for lookism and sluthate isn't a bad idea), maybe a Kentosphere thread as Kent and his friends are all very similar and likely wouldn't hold up individually in lolcows.
As for individual lolcows, I think @Marjan Šiklić and @ThonisSH should probably be banned; they're broken records. UltraVNT probably shouldn't be in Loveshy in the first place; loveshy-ism isn't his defining trait and he produces plenty enough content to stay afloat in lolcows. I'm not too familiar with the other Loveshy cows, so no comment there.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> @Dynastia's Manhood101.com, moved to Community Watch.
> 
> @Ass Manager 3000's Lookism.net, moved to Community Watch.
> 
> ...


If you look at each one of these threads you can see rationale for keeping them on some level. I would suggest one thing though... For that "manhood101.com" thing, a perusal of their site makes me think it shouldn't be the focus of your energies. It is a community owned by the manhood101 guy, but he is basically the only participant. You might find your energies put to most efficient use if you investigate him beyond the scope of manhood101. I don't see anything outside his manhood101 bs in your thread. I bet this character has a nice backstory which supports why he behaves like an unhinged sociopath. His community is relatively limited.

Also, I do not know much about Kent/Jamil or the Kentoverse, but with a quick scan it seems that users like @Bassomatic put some real effort into collecting information. I haven't read the content, but @Bassomatic is generally not a sped so I am assuming the content is good for people interested. Might want to merge them into one thread or keep them separate.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 16, 2015)

don't close it especially if any of the loveshy sites claim victory.


----------



## Micheal Scarn (Dec 16, 2015)

I would say merge, but definitely don't close it down/send everything to Spergatory.


----------



## GL99 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd honestly argue to keep it. I agree, looking over the other parts of this board, that the forum doesn't produce as much original content as others, and I'm certainly tired of Thonis and Marjan's constant repetitive nonsense as well. However, they are a distinctive group (itself divided into a bunch of distinctive groups, like MGTOWs, incels, PUAs, etc) that has provided thus far a pretty sizable crop of lolcows and a lot of plain, mockable stupidity generally. I would say it's worth maintaining it in case (and it seems a likely possibility) a new batch of maladjusted men pops up (or gets discovered) that we haven't yet seen and that would provide fertile ground for amusement. I would say it's only a matter of time, given how much drama and laughable internet fighting that scene is known for.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 16, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> Honestly, at this point, you can probably just get away with merging the Sluthate and Lookism threads into one. The two sites aren't really that distinct as much as their exclusive users protest.



Plus merging them would piss them off.  That's another good reason for doing that.  Call it Sluthate and Lookism:  Two Peas in a Pod.


----------



## Strelok (Dec 16, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I think having a subforum dedicated to misogynists just attracts people who are seethingly and seriously assmad about MRAs and only want to yell at them for being wrong, not laugh at them for being stupid. We've seen the same thing happen with the SJW threads ; they slowly become less and less about laughing at people and more and more about kiwis being unable to hide their own asshurt that people think dumb things.
> 
> I'm not saying that these problems will go away if we move them all to CW and lolcows, but at least they'll be less segregated from the rest of the boards and people will be more likely to say "lol calm down" when faggots chimp out. I'll admit freely that I rarely even glance over the SJW thread but it seems to be nowhere near as bad as it used to be so a change of location could really help out.



My fear is it will do the exact opposite and instead infect the other boards, much like how CW still feels fallout from the fandom threads.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Dec 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Also, I do not know much about Kent/Jamil or the Kentoverse, but with a quick scan it seems that users like @Bassomatic put some real effort into collecting information. I haven't read the content, but @Bassomatic is generally not a sped so I am assuming the content is good for people interested. Might want to merge them into one thread or keep them separate.


The issue is that Kent has gone silent and has stopped uploading videos and Jamil has stopped uploading content outside of really shitty anime captures.  The threads both have really good content (Kentoverse baggage aside), but the cows have left the field.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> If you look at each one of these threads you can see rationale for keeping them on some level. I would suggest one thing though... For that "manhood101.com" thing, a perusal of their site makes me think it shouldn't be the focus of your energies. It is a community owned by the manhood101 guy, but he is basically the only participant. You might find your energies put to most efficient use if you investigate him beyond the scope of manhood101. I don't see anything outside his manhood101 bs in your thread. I bet this character has a nice backstory which supports why he behaves like an unhinged sociopath. His community is relatively limited.



I agree, manhood101 to lolcows, not CW.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Dec 16, 2015)

Very well.  Modifying OP to reflect this.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 16, 2015)

Set it on fire along with the people who post in there.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Dec 16, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> Set it on fire along with the people who post in there.


I'm taking you with me. 

People would probably have a field day with the crazy that Calvin and Baraka popped out... That kangaroo waifu vid is gold and everyone should see it.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> Set it on fire along with the people who post in there.


----------



## Rin (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd say the Kent stuff should definitely be kept on some level.  I think it's actually much closer to baseline Lolcow than a lot of the other stuff, especially the smaller threads.  There are some crazy videos in there, and I don't want all the work people like @Bassomatic and @Emiya Kiwitsugu have put into capping things to go to waste.  A single thread might not be a bad idea, not only because they're all very similar but because there's a lot of crossover between them, and it would be easier to get things consolidated.

I also hope that getting rid of the subforum will take some of the focus off us as arch-rivals for some of those sites.  Part of what brought the quality down is that every semi-distinct tard would get their own thread to tard out in, which led to a bunch of focus being put on people who frankly didn't deserve it.  But they were easy to get to say stupid things, so we played along with them.  I think the perception that we were at "war" with Sluthate/Lookism, from both sides, was a contributing factor in this issue.


----------



## A Ghost (Dec 17, 2015)

if we do move the threads to wherever we move them can we ban the rest of the loveshys who posted in the subform  like dove, slayer ,thonis  maybe hoodmoney (or whatever hes account is now) so they dont cancer up the rest of the site


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think Loveshy is in a renaissance, I feel it could use some supervision and it would be just fine, at least as good as the tumblr sub.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think Loveshy is in a renaissance, I feel it could use some supervision and it would be just fine, at least as good as the tumblr sub.



I agree. Still needs a massive cleanup of threads though.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 13, 2016)

Loveshy is in an alright place right now, but it's mostly because of the surge of activity from Gellman and his band of idiots.  Activity from the other sites has been slow (at least in terms of Kiwis posting content from them, and trying to browse for content myself just has my eyes rolling back into my head).  You could honestly move Manhood101 to Community Watch and there wouldn't be much of a difference (although given the usual people that lurk Community Watch, that might be a great way to have the topic cannibalize itself).

Right now, though, the subforum is seeing activity and a lot of milk, so let's just leave it as is for the moment and just report autism when we see it.  No need to try and fuss around with something when it's not really needed right now.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sanae Kochiya said:


> Loveshy is in an alright place right now, but it's mostly because of the surge of activity from Gellman and his band of idiots.  Activity from the other sites has been slow (at least in terms of Kiwis posting content from them, and trying to browse for content myself just has my eyes rolling back into my head).  You could honestly move Manhood101 to Community Watch and there wouldn't be much of a difference (although given the usual people that lurk Community Watch, that might be a great way to have the topic cannibalize itself).
> 
> Right now, though, the subforum is seeing activity and a lot of milk, so let's just leave it as is for the moment and just report autism when we see it.  No need to try and fuss around with something when it's not really needed right now.


Agree, however Loveshy is a legacy name, perhaps it should be re-branded. This will sound weird, but humor me for a second. We have a lot of activity and interest right now in red pill, MRA and PUA type freaks. The loveshies are not these people. Perhaps rebranding it as a manchild central type board and allowing it to be an unincorporated protectorate of the DPRKF would keep everyone happy.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 13, 2016)

I was thinking about starting a thread today where regulars of the board can discuss ways that we can improve the board. I had a few ideas.

The main issue I feel the board has is:

We emphasize confrontation over content. This is sort of understandable given that our board counts among its cows three whole _sites_, which are full of argumentative people. We get raided, often. But things like this lead to shit like the fourty pages the Manhood thread has gone up in a few days where the content in the thread is lost - if there even is content. I've noticed that once Whack-a-Sperg starts, content dries up. I definitely do not pretend to be innocent of contributing to the problem.

Thoughts I had to address this problem were:

1. Emphasize content over confrontation. The urge to shitpost, to fire back a snarky one-liner is strong and it seems funny at first, but even I, prolific shitposter on this board, admit that it's pretty cringy. I look back at some of my posts from when I was a newer Kiwi in the MRZ or in the Marjan thread and realize it's never that funny after a while - whereas I look back to places where I've contributed with content across the board, and it remains funny because content is infinitely funnier than snark. 

2. We're practically in a constant state of raid. Sluthate, Lookism, and Manhood101 have a lot of users who come here to argue on them and while the first two have died off recently, they still crop up now and again. I think we need to practice a lot stricter containment and leave Main threads for Kiwis and those visitors who can discuss things in a way that leads to content, and when we're the victim of an invasion, create containment threads and lock incoming shitposting raiders and the Kiwis that engage with them in them. 

3. Disable ratings. This is more of an experiment, but I'd like to see what happens to posting quality if ratings get disabled here on the board and if one-line snark posts in the game of Whack-a-Sperg can't accumulate a million winner and agree ratings. 

4. We need a dedicated supervisor or two to enact 1/2 and to guide the board with a firm hand. 

---

So yeah, those are my ideas. I think there is still some definite humor to be found in this board's subject - loveshies, incels, the "gender wars", MRAs, PUAs, etc. The Gellman thread, prior to the Sockpockalypse, is an example of a great thread.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 13, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> I'd like to see what happens to posting quality if ratings get disabled here on the board and if one-line snark posts in the game of Whack-a-Sperg can't accumulate a million winner and agree ratings.



The case study in Feedback subforum isn't very promising. And the purpose of the ratings is to also cut down on pointless posts, so without an easy outlet for an "I agree!" or "you're dum", the threads will pointlessly balloon up even more. Not to mention this is a comedy website so if people think something is funny and worth uprates, why prevent people from communicating that?


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 13, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> The case study in Feedback subforum isn't very promising. And the purpose of the ratings is to also cut down on pointless posts, so without an easy outlet for an "I agree!" or "you're dum", the threads will pointlessly balloon up even more. Not to mention this is a comedy website so if people think something is funny and worth uprates, why prevent people from communicating that?



This is true. Hadn't considered that.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 13, 2016)

I've neglected the forum, but I don't believe it should be canned. The loveshy forum continues to generate a small yet significant interest base for the site, most notably, whatever's going on with the Charles Gellman shit.

It's not reassuring that I'm losing interest personally in it, so I think the loveshy subforum needs to change course. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Rin (Jan 13, 2016)

I think dedicated supervisors might be a good idea; I don't know if there are any currently, or who they are, off the top of my head, but either way, more would be useful.  Someone to at least move posts and lock threads, to corral some of the autism coming from both sides.  More oversight in general might be good; the subforum in general tends to be kind of crazy.  I also think it would be advantageous to write up a posting guide, similar to the Tumblr one @Meowthkip made; @SunLightStreak's guide isn't bad, but I don't think it's necessarily the right approach, and it's also written for a very specific situation.  And said posting guide needs to be locked after it's made, because I don't want it to turn into another place to spew witticisms or argue with Marjan.

I don't know about the lack of ratings.  I'm afraid removing them would also remove an incentive not to powerlevel extensively or spew your own opinions about women and dating, which has been the other recurring problem the subforum's struggled with.  It also might tempt people to shitpost more - you can't mine it for internet points, but you also don't have to worry about negative points.  It might be worth a brief experiment, but overall, I doubt it'll lead to much of a positive influence.

Part of the overall problem I've noticed is that it used to be a good source of easy laughs.  You didn't have to go out and document the cows; the cows would come here and powerlevel for us.  An offhand comment could pump out gallons of milk from someone like Amud.  But then things died down, and the users, who had come to expect easy entertainment, started retaliating by shouting at the cows to be more entertaining instead of going out and finding it.  And frankly, cow interactions don't age well.  The kind of stuff that's hilarious and witty in the heat of the moment tends to lose its value when it loses the context that inspired it.  The LTC is not a bad idea, and I do think it's more integrated with the site than some of the other subforums, but it needs to refocus a bit.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rin said:


> I think dedicated supervisors might be a good idea; I don't know if there are any currently, or who they are, off the top of my head, but either way, more would be useful. Someone to at least move posts and lock threads, to corral some of the autism coming from both sides. More oversight in general might be good; the subforum in general tends to be kind of crazy.



I wouldn't mind supervising it myself. It's clear it needs a focus on content more than shitposting and direct confrontation. Any LTC regular could direct that, not just me. What about @flossman ?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll supervise it. But only I can officially lay claim to the title "Queen of the Loveshys."


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 13, 2016)

#AssmanagerandRin2016


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> I wouldn't mind supervising it myself. It's clear it needs a focus on content more than shitposting and direct confrontation. Any LTC regular could direct that, not just me. What about @flossman ?


I would like to, but I'd have to start paying a bit more attention around here. I wouldn't mind that, though, since this is the only subforum I read, aside from disco.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2016)

We should have a democratic vote


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> We should have a democratic vote


Only if we all get drunk first and are allowed to rig the votes.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2016)

flossman said:


> Only if we all get drunk first and are allowed to rig the votes.



The kiwitatorship must always prevail


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 13, 2016)

I've actually been wanting to supervise the board as well. I think there needs to be two of them present, just like in CW. I got a few ideas for what I would have liked to see when Dynastia's content thread got all those Marjan posts.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2016)

Make me mod


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 13, 2016)

cat said:


> Make me mod


No, admin.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 13, 2016)

I would offer to mod, given my near-constant presence on the boards, but I'm sure some of these others could do a better job than me. @dollarhuviya for example.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 13, 2016)

fine nominations thus far, but @dollarhuviya has copious thread-making experience and has shown they can manage complex drama even between cows.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 14, 2016)

Just do something that involves incredible cruelty, arbitrary bans and mass deletions of posts for no reason at all.


----------



## YI 457 (Jan 14, 2016)

Purge.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 14, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Just do something that involves incredible cruelty, arbitrary bans and mass deletions of posts for no reason at all.


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 14, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Just do something that involves incredible cruelty, arbitrary bans and mass deletions of posts for no reason at all.


In that case...

*flossman for Loveshy Therapy Center Supervisor 2016! He'll make you suffer.*


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2016)

flossman said:


> In that case...
> 
> flossman for Loveshy Therapy Center Supervisor 2016! _He'll make you suffer._


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ruin said:


>


Nah, I just think a lot of cleanup is in order. I don't want to say "let's go back to the 'old days'," but there was a definite organization that I want to help return to. I wouldn't start mass-deleting, just shifting around so the Center is easier to navigate and "get into." Maybe being ever-so-slightly behind on every single cow would be an asset. That's my pitch; to organize a bit better, make the subforum easier to get into for the newbie, and keep a close eye on so-called "containment breaches" when they get reported.

Also I want a gold-plated Mercedes.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2016)

flossman said:


> Nah, I just think a lot of cleanup is in order. I don't want to say "let's go back to the 'old days'," but there was a definite organization that I want to help return to. I wouldn't start mass-deleting, just shifting around so the Center is easier to navigate and "get into." Maybe being ever-so-slightly behind on every single cow would be an asset. That's my pitch; to organize a bit better, make the subforum easier to get into for the newbie, and keep a close eye on so-called "containment breaches" when they get reported.
> 
> Also I want a gold-plated Mercedes.



Your second to last point is an important one. I think one of the big reasons the loveshy subforum is not as popular as the other boards is because containment breaches by Marijjan and others cause masses of people replying to them and clogging threads with nonsense. It can be intimidating and hard to navigate for new users.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 14, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Your second to last point is an important one. I think one of the big reasons the loveshy subforum is not as popular as the other boards is because containment breaches by Marijjan and others cause masses of people replying to them and clogging threads with nonsense. It can be intimidating and hard to navigate for new users.



This is why I created the Primer (which I know is so sadly out of date and needs to be updated...). Ideally I'd like to see, in situations where loveshies come and argue with us, containment threads have the same sort of informative OP as any other thread on the board has. Or containment threads be left for Whack-a-Sperg, but be more vigilant about keeping the doors of the containment chamber locked.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 14, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> This is why I created the Primer (which I know is so sadly out of date and needs to be updated...). Ideally I'd like to see, in situations where loveshies come and argue with us, containment threads have the same sort of informative OP as any other thread on the board has. Or containment threads be left for Whack-a-Sperg, but be more vigilant about keeping the doors of the containment chamber locked.


You're also someone I'd endorse for supervisor if there was anyone that should be picked to help clean the place up.


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Your second to last point is an important one. I think one of the big reasons the loveshy subforum is not as popular as the other boards is because containment breaches by Marijjan and others cause masses of people replying to them and clogging threads with nonsense. It can be intimidating and hard to navigate for new users.


Yeah, it's really the BIGGEST problem as of late.


sugoi-chan said:


> This is why I created the Primer (which I know is so sadly out of date and needs to be updated...). Ideally I'd like to see, in situations where loveshies come and argue with us, containment threads have the same sort of informative OP as any other thread on the board has. Or containment threads be left for Whack-a-Sperg, but be more vigilant about keeping the doors of the containment chamber locked.


Your Primer is still fantastic. Yeah, it needs a bit of updating, but we weren't expecting the Sperg Rush that we've had in the past couple weeks, so you can't be faulted at all for not keeping up with everything. I think it's kind of like I said... someone who can be deep enough into the threads, but not so deep that they're amazingly invested.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 18, 2016)

So far I think @flossman and @dollarhuviya will be great supervisors for the subforum.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 18, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> at least as good as the tumblr sub.



is this really the bar you are aiming for


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> This is why I created the Primer (which I know is so sadly out of date and needs to be updated...). Ideally I'd like to see, in situations where loveshies come and argue with us, containment threads have the same sort of informative OP as any other thread on the board has. Or containment threads be left for Whack-a-Sperg, but be more vigilant about keeping the doors of the containment chamber locked.


This is actually a great idea. To keep threads from getting clogged with slappyfights a separate thread can be made for slappyfights when a sperg shows up and they can be threadbanned into that one thread. Any content that is usable can be pulled from the thread and incorporated into the main thread.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2016)

i think the reaper and a lot of other threads especially in tumblr is indication that the autism isn't just designated to the loveshy forums....


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2016)

Alan Pardew said:


> So far I think @flossman and @dollarhuviya will be great supervisors for the subforum.




and @cat


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2016)

cat said:


> and @cat


overstaffed


----------

